# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) عطل مايك Nokia 1616-2 no mic Solution

## mohamed73

*1616-2 no mic Solution *

----------


## mohamed73

*nokia 1616-2 charging no respons done in one jumper*        **      **

----------

